# Indian Lake Crappie Fishing



## Saugeygator Hunter

Crappie fishing at Indian Lake can be very tricky or it can be very easy. I have encountered both on many occasions. I started this thread because I have had many nights/days that i come home with buckets of crappie and other days when it is vertially impossible to even find a dead crappie. I do have a favorite bait that I use at Indian, but I was reading about the Blakemore Road Runner and i just was wondering if anyone recommends using it at indian. I live here so i know the chances of the water being muddy during a good spawn season are good and i just wanted to know if the road runner is still good in muddy water? I have never used them, used many similar baits, but crappie magazines love these baits. I normally just use tube jigs in many different colors with two spread about a foot apart on my line and just a slip cork bobber so i can easily move it to try different depths. I just hit the docks and brush piles and jig them back to me and have very good luck with this method, but i just want other options. Many people try to tip the jigs i use with wax worms or minnows, but i have many very successful trips without the use of any live bait. If you venture to Moundwood in the fall or spring you are likely to see me there jigging away. I anyone has any other tips or baits that have been successful there i look forward to hearing about it. Until then bring on the spring and open water....(obviously i am not a fan of ice fishing).....


----------



## misfit

roadrunners are effective under just about any condition anywhere.my crappie box would never be without a good supply.indian being shallow,i think the 1/16 ounce with colorado blade would be my favorite,except for the rare times when the water is fairly clear.then the hammered willowleaf would also work due to extra flash.there are many many options for bodies,making for dozens of color/style combinations.crappie thunder tails have become one of my most favored.
these baits will sometimes outproduce the standard jig and are just plain fun to fish 
just remember ...........................you can't fish them wrong if you fish them slow 
they also are great trolling/drifting baits.


----------



## crappiedude

I (like yourself) am a fan of the tube jig. No meat, just lead, hook and plastic. Probably catch 90% of my fish on tubes. However, there are days when the tubes don't work there magic and a Roadrunner outshines everything in the boat. It's not my go to bait, but some days........

I have my best luck on the 1/32 oz. I thinks the slow vertical fall with that little flash is what triggers the strike. If that's the ticket, I would also think those "micro-spoons' that Chaunc talks about would also do the trick. One nice thing about a Roadrunner is that they have a softer hook that seems to straighten out more easily when snagged. Less wasted time tying on jigs.

I've only been to Indian Lake twice and that was last year to ice fish. I was impressed with the lake and may have to visit a time or two this year, time permitting.
Good luck.


----------



## russ

I fish Indian several times a year, including guiding there. At times, different jig combinations will work, but almost exclusively I use a 1/48 minnow head (unpainted) and a Southern Pro Stinger. This is great when worked under a small cork, which is normally done at Indian. If you give this a try, I think it will become your favorite shallow water bait. There are solid bodies and hollow Stingers. I prefer the hollow. They won't last as long, but on a finicky bite, they will produce better.

Russ
www.midwestcrappie.com


----------



## bkr43050

First of all, I will give my nod for the Roadrunners as well. They are a very effective jig head that in different weights can be great for anything from panfish to bass to walleye to pike. The blade flash combined with the proven jigging method really make them produce.

As far as tails to use I normally use grub tails (auger style) as they swim with more action than the tubes do. I used to be a big user of the tube jigs for panfish but not as much any more. Where I do still use them is when I know I am sitting on fish but they are not active enough to attack a swimming jig. Where the tubes excel is when they can be fished very slowly and bounced and danced in front of the fish. That is the action that allows the tail fibers of the tube to dance.


----------



## sowbelly101

Try running them slow along the edge of lily pad beds in the channels. Also try on the ledges out in front of the pads where it drops about a foot. Another method would be popping one under a float out front of the pads. Pull it a yard or so to get the blade fluttering then pause. I would go with the lightest ones you can get, Chart has always been my best color there.

Sowbelly


----------



## Saugeygator Hunter

I really appreicate all the advice thanks guys....i will definitely have to load up on some of those for the spring....i don't know why i have never used them before but maybe i have and just didn't know what they were really called. sometimes it is really hard to quit using what is working or has worked, because maybe just maybe they will eventually bite that day that you waste using the same old baits. If anyone wants to know anything about indian let me know i will try to help you out...i always want to make sure everyones fishing adventures are good ones. This lake is filled with plenty of fish and great places to fish so there is no reason for me to keep the best kept secret a real secret. HA...thanks again for all the posts!! happy fishing...oh yeah and for any of you that pertake in ice fishing please be careful that snow on the ice can be very tricky just another excuse for me to stay away from ice fishing and at home playing Bass Masters on the Wii.....haha


----------

